# chainsaw carving



## milkie62 (Jun 1, 2008)

Is it a knack to chainsaw carve ? What I mean is has anyone started it who could maybe only draw stick people.I cannot draw for crap and was going to get one of Bailey's videos or maybe go to one of the schools but since I cannot draw in the first place I was wondering if I was just wasting my time.


----------



## crowboy (Jun 2, 2008)

More imprtant than drawing is the ability to visualise in 3 dimensions. My drawing has improved with consistent practice and so# has my carving. Are you competent enough with the saw to make accurate falling cuts, clean wedges? If so, then you could probably figure it out. Try making a mushroom, or a christmas tree, something simple, using basic wedge cuts. If you carve one profile first, then turn it 180 and do the the other profile,then round off your edges it is a little easier. If you# like what you make, get a book or a vid, I love carving and make a little cash to boot.Warning, if you get into it you will want to quit your full time job, grow your hair, and own every tool known to man.When people look at you sideways, just think to yourself: : "screw the squares, I'm an arteest"....


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Jun 4, 2008)

You got it crowboy......Thats exactly what I did....If you can sculpt with clay or whittle in wood..... you can carve with a chainsaw....just a bigger tool.:greenchainsaw:


----------

